# Some tea can never hurt.



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

*You have to calm down.* Being stressed or anxious IS NOT gonna make you feel better, so why not just calm down instead? I know. It's probably easier said than done. But question yourself; do you want to feel better?

The only thing that exist now is *now*. Of course you have a future, there is a tomorrow, but... There is exactly n-o-t-h-i-n-g to worry about tomorrow, next week or next month. Nothing. No there isn't. 
1. Lock yourself into a room, or just go somewhere where nobody is. A quiet place. A safe place.
2. Sit down. Sitting on the floor is always making me feel better, you should try it.
3. The tea. Drink some tea. Or something hot, that will make your body warm and relaxed.
4. Write down your thoughts. Write down what you have been doing today, or what you are planning to do today. 
Every time you feel bad again, or worried, just think like this: I don't care. *I don't give a fucking shit.* DP? DR? Hah. You can kiss my ass. Because now, I'm going to drink some tea, and have a nice little peaceful moment, so fuck you, okay?

Right now, this is what I'm doing. And it helps.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yeh i could see how that could help 
its all about taking control of the situation without getting anxious.
as soon as anxiety kick sin, its hard to concentrate, never mind be in control.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

What kind of tea do you drink?


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

NumbNeo said:


> yeh i could see how that could help
> its all about taking control of the situation without getting anxious.
> as soon as anxiety kick sin, its hard to concentrate, never mind be in control.


Exactly! 



simplynothing said:


> What kind o tea do you drink?


Most of the time I drink green tea. With honey! But not too much honey. Yummy.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I drink Chamomile tea with honey and a little bit of milk


----------

